# Lexi's Day x



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi i thought i would do a new thread now as the other one 'pregnant dog and her temperatures' was old and needs updating 

As most of u no my staff (lexi) is pregnant, were not sure how far along she is as she was pregnant when we got her, Her temp has dropped from 99.1 yesterday AM and last night it was 97.5.

She has been in her whelping area all day and has come out a couple of times to say hello but gone straight back to lay down. she didnt eat hardly any of her breakfast this morning and isnt wanting to eat anything, she did a poo by the back door this morning after already doin 2 wees previous to that.

Just thought i would up date from my old thread and hear what everyone has to say 

Look forward to your comments xx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

just want to wish you luck!


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you! i need it! Just hope it all goes smoothly x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm knocking about for an hour or so


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

well lexi did a runny poo by the back door so i let her out and she did another more runny poo outside, came in and noticed her panting, but then she stopped panting, gonna go and check her again.....still no more panting x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Poor Lexi looks fit to pop on the photo in your previous thread!!
Sounds like things are moving on now! 
Good luck! X


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

shes panting again!  not gonna leave her now! x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

ooh might i actually be online at_ the _time :lol:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Good luck Lexi and mummy 
SBT's are one of my two favourite breed. SBT's and Chinese Cresteds... complete opposites of eachother I know hehe!
I bet she'll have beautiful pupalups


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

i will try n keep u posted as much as possible when it really kicks in but u may have to wait a lil in between lol x


----------



## xoxkaykxox (May 13, 2011)

Come on Lexi, push girly. Good luck to you both xx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Still panting and I think we have contractions. belly is goin very hard x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

well panting has stopped for now? it is normal for the panting to come and go or is it meant to be constant? x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Panting again. Just updating just incase people are reading x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

hi, i'm here for what its worth! lol! lexi will have rest periods! all good! x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

aww yay glad someone is reading  thanks for letting me no, least i no that it aint a false if u no what i mean. x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

no its real alright! 
this stage could take awhile, like i said before, mia panted all night!
xx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

yea well were prepared for a late night/morning. im really excited, i think shes having contractions, her belly goes hard n its like a big lump in her belly x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Aw bless! Maybe she not that far after all! Keep a close eye!


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks! ill keep u updated x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Is anyone else lurking out there if extra help needed!? 
One litter does not an expert make!! x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck, hope it all goes well


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

lindaslater said:


> thanks! ill keep u updated x


Soo excited for you! x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks. She's having a break atm. I'm surr panting will start again soon. When she lays on her side she stops panting but breathes really quick n heavy out her nose is that normal x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

She's fine. Mia did the same. I forgot to say i saw a male version of Lexi today! Could have been her but for the fact it was def male!!


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Aww. We have a male dog couple houses down that looks just like lexi but huge and with bits between his legs x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol! My 3 have all had extra bits removed! As exciting and wonderful as it is, i'm not one to breed again! I'm lucky that all my pups new families keep me in touch on fb and we kept Roly, hence 3 spotty dogs! :001_smile:


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Aww sweet! Well I don't think ill be breeding. If I want more dogs ill go to the kennels n get one x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Good plan! I had a springer before the spots who was a rescue. She was a joy (tho naughty!) we had her aged 4 till she was 16. x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

aww thats a brilliant age ! its gonna be so hard to let these pups go


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mia'smum said:


> Is anyone else lurking out there if extra help needed!?
> One litter does not an expert make!! x


i will be around for a while this evening if i can be of help


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks everyone! love this site! so helpful! x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

She's liking her belly now. X


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how old is lexi? dont know if i missed it


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lindaslater said:


> She's liking her belly now. X


mine usually lick their legs/paws and the air the poo's she was doing was just clearing her system ready for the puppies birth


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

lindaslater said:


> aww thats a brilliant age ! its gonna be so hard to let these pups go


Yeah good age, tough decision but she was so not herself in the end.

Tbh letting the pups go was hard but also a relief as i couldn't give them the individual attention they needed. Also with 7 lots of pees and poos it was hard work!

Anyway! How's your girl doing!? x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

She's about 1 year 5 months. I just her to the toilet and she did 2 wees and a poo but the poo wasn't as runny as the others x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

She's doin really well. Just re doing her nest and fidgiting. X


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lindaslater said:


> She's about 1 year 5 months. I just her to the toilet and she did 2 wees and a poo but the poo wasn't as runny as the others x


ah bless her she is just getting her self sorted they sometimes think they want to go a poo when the puppy is there so watch for her straining


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you have somebody with you for moral support? x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

im not sure if i would rather her poo in the house coz i dont think i wanna go searching for a puppy in the garden? we have laminate flooring aswell so we can wipe up the poo if needs be x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

my partner is here with me but hes catching some zzz's incase its a long night lol! tart! but i said ill wake him up when i see it getting to the crunch x or 9pm if it hasnt happend by then x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lindaslater said:


> im not sure if i would rather her poo in the house coz i dont think i wanna go searching for a puppy in the garden? we have laminate flooring aswell so we can wipe up the poo if needs be x


thats the best thing to do


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

lindaslater said:


> my partner is here with me but hes catching some zzz's incase its a long night lol! tart! but i said ill wake him up when i see it getting to the crunch x or 9pm if it hasnt happend by then x


Mine was the same! x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

i think we need someone who is awake than me who will be half asleep but keeping awake on excitment lol x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

lexi is panting again and alot heavier than before! x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

once the first puppy has arrived you are on a high and will continue all night no problems its after they have all arrived that it hits you like a ton of bricks are you going to stay up with mum and pups afterwards? i usually do the first 3 weeks with mine and am like a zombie


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Good Luck with labour and pups delivery. I'll be reading this thread at work so keep updating as you can....Jill


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

yea ill try to stay up as much as i can and probably me an OH will take it in turns to sleep on sofa as lexi will be downstairs with pups, x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Well hunny, i'm going to bow out for a while now you have some real support.  will check in later. Lots of luck! Not that you will need it! xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

remember to take a note of the first contraction you see as you will need this as your guide to how long she is taking before the first pup is born and what to tell your vet if need be


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mia'smum said:


> Well hunny, i'm going to bow out for a while now you have some real support.  will check in later. Lots of luck! Not that you will need it! xx


eh that wasnt the deal


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

i don't feel confident to offer too much advice!
am comfortable that lexi and mum in good hands now! 
not going anywhere!! x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Its gone over 24 hours from her temp drop now.. think the drop was at 5.30 yesterday


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mia'smum said:


> i don't feel confident to offer too much advice!
> am comfortable that lexi and mum in good hands now!
> not going anywhere!! x


i am sure any advice would be greatly received glad youre not going anywhere,coz i do have to nip off now and again


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Its gone over 24 hours from her temp drop now.. think the drop was at 5.30 yesterday


nice to have you on board as well archielee, hows your lovely dogs


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

yea so it should be very very soon i think, shes panting more, getting more uncomfortable x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> nice to have you on board as well archielee, hows your lovely dogs


aww thanks hun  we are all good.. hows your pack doing?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> yea so it should be very very soon i think, shes panting more, getting more uncomfortable x


Come on Lexi have the puppies soon


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> aww thanks hun  we are all good.. hows your pack doing?


yeh, they are all fine did you see my little grandaughter pictures? she will be 3 weeks old tomorrow and simply beautiful


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

how long shall i leave it b4 ringing vets? x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lindaslater said:


> yea so it should be very very soon i think, shes panting more, getting more uncomfortable x


just watch for the first contraction


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> yeh, they are all fine did you see my little grandaughter pictures? she will be 3 weeks old tomorrow and simply beautiful


Oh no i didn't see.. where should i be looking? congrats!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lindaslater said:


> how long shall i leave it b4 ringing vets? x


i dont think she needs the vets yet, everything is happening as it should be


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Oh no i didn't see.. where should i be looking? congrats!


go to my threads


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

so aslong as everything is goin the way it should ill keep the vets on hold for now x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> go to my threads


Will do


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sounds like another set of puppies due tonight, yippee. going good so far thenxx


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> sounds like another set of puppies due tonight, yippee. going good so far thenxx


It's all good!


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

yea i think everything is goin good, she having a rest atm but stretched out. i just hope lexi is ok  x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

As we don't know what breed the stud was.. i would give the vet a call just to be on the safe side.. it has been more that 24 hours from temp drop


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Have she been contracting continous since 6.30 tonight???


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

yea but shes been having a rest in between, thay aint that close together. shall i ring them and just say about the temp drop n not 100% on stud n stuff? the lady said it was a staff but i cant be 100% sure on that x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> yea but shes been having a rest in between, thay aint that close together. shall i ring them and just say about the temp drop n not 100% on stud n stuff? the lady said it was a staff but i cant be 100% sure on that x


Yes i would give the vet a call.. tell them all you know


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lindaslater said:


> yea but shes been having a rest in between, thay aint that close together. shall i ring them and just say about the temp drop n not 100% on stud n stuff? the lady said it was a staff but i cant be 100% sure on that x


when did she have contractions then? i am sure i read just panting ok, have checked all through and no mention of contractions??????? op, have you actually seen her pushing/contracting? i have mentioned a couple of times to note down the time of the first contraction?


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

this is why i bowed out! i wouldn't have picked up on that!  x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I would give the vet a ring to be safe, as you say she started contracting then stopped for rest then started again.


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

on phone now. 2 secs x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> yea well were prepared for a late night/morning. im really excited, i think shes having contractions, her belly goes hard n its like a big lump in her belly x


How long have this been going on for.??????????????contractions, you mentioned this at 5.43 and again at 7.30.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

if she has been contracting/pushing for more than 2 hours then you would need to contact your vet but i still cant find a mention of her pushing, just nesting and panting which is perfectly normal


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

she hasnt pushed x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> How long have this been going on for.??????????????contractions,


the belly can tense up before contractions and go really hard but i doubt the op would miss a proper push?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> if she has been contracting/pushing for more than 2 hours then you would need to contact your vet but i still cant find a mention of her pushing, just nesting and panting which is perfectly normal


But is it ok to leave it more then 24 hours from temp drop? you know a lot more then me


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lindaslater said:


> she hasnt pushed x


thats ok then, what did the vet say? you definately would not mistake a push,well i dont think you could


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

still on phone 2 secs lol x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> the belly can tense up before contractions and go really hard but i doubt the op would miss a proper push?


No she havent mentioned any pushing and she would defo see that happening, she said panting and then... contracting, that was at 5.43 and again at 7.03. ?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> But is it ok to leave it more then 24 hours from temp drop? you know a lot more then me


i never do temp drops  but i should imagine it is still only a rough guide that labour is imminent and couldnt give the exact amount of hours for it to start if you know what i mean


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> No she havent mentioned any pushing and she would defo see that happening, she said panting and then... contracting, that was at 5.43 and again at 7.03. ?


i would hope so welshie i wouldnt be worried if one of mine was at this stage as long as there had been no active pushing for a while without producing a pup


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i never do temp drops  but i should imagine it is still only a rough guide that labour is imminent and couldnt give the exact amount of hours for it to start if you know what i mean


Ok  i know what you mean


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

right.....rung vets and they said that if she isnt pushing and everything seems fine with panting and contraction then she said to leave her but make sure i take a note of when the 1st oush is so that if its more than an hour poushing to ring them again, erm...make sure that there is a placenta per pup and ring them if the gree brown stuff comes b4 the 1st puppy....erm..... n jus dont fuss her. if she seems ok then to leave her and just make sure she has water x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> No she havent mentioned any pushing and she would defo see that happening, she said panting and then... contracting, that was at 5.43 and again at 7.03. ?


sorry i wasnt updating every contraction lol. there has been more but just havent posted every contraction sorry x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats good.. hope you don't have to wait to much longer.. but sorry to say you could be in her a long night


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lindaslater said:


> right.....rung vets and they said that if she isnt pushing and everything seems fine with panting and contraction then she said to leave her but make sure i take a note of when the 1st oush is so that if its more than an hour poushing to ring them again, erm...make sure that there is a placenta per pup and ring them if the gree brown stuff comes b4 the 1st puppy....erm..... n jus dont fuss her. if she seems ok then to leave her and just make sure she has water x


seems you have a sensible vet even after 1 hour they would not necessrily rush her in but may want to examine her internally


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Thats good.. hope you don't have to wait to much longer.. but sorry to say you could be in her a long night


you aint kidding


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i would hope so welshie i wouldnt be worried if one of mine was at this stage as long as there had been no active pushing for a while without producing a pup


Thats right, hopefully she can tell us she is contracting harder and longer soon.


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

yea she was really nice, she just said to relax while she isnt pushing. so i guess thats what i have to do. she seems fine, still nesting and just quite chilled out lol! if only it was that easy for us humans x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> you aint kidding


LOL zombie time


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

yup! need my match sticks for my eyes soon x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> right.....rung vets and they said that if she isnt pushing and everything seems fine with panting and contraction then she said to leave her but make sure i take a note of when the 1st oush is so that if its more than an hour poushing to ring them again, erm...make sure that there is a placenta per pup and ring them if the gree brown stuff comes b4 the 1st puppy....erm..... n jus dont fuss her. if she seems ok then to leave her and just make sure she has water x


Yeah make notes as you go along, any dark green discharge is AFTER a pup is born is ok, but NOT before a puppy comes out. Try to be calm ok, make your self a cup of coffee.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Yeah make notes as you go along, any dark green discharge is AFTER a pup is born is ok, but NOT before a puppy comes out. Try to be calm ok, make your self a cup of coffee.


Lots of coffee


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

eew hate coffee lol! ill just have 4 sugars in my tea instead of 2 lol! yea she said about the green/brown stuff. no discharge or anything yet so all is good x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> yup! need my match sticks for my eyes soon x


Yep you will do lol


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

She will push - you will notice that
She will rest - you will wonder about that
She will push - you will notice that

as long as she continues to push and it is noticeable and the rests are obviously just that things should be OK

suddenly there will be a rush and a baby will arrive, expect another reasonably soon after that and then a wait

I have had a thought, having read some other threads, as she is not that familiar with you, you haven't had her that long have you? DO NOT fiddle with the babies unless it is absolutely necessary - let her sort them out, she will be very confused anyway and not sure what is happening, the last thing you want to do is make her even more anxious and possibly harm one of her babies or you. It will be so tempting to help but she should be able to manage herself so let her if you can.

(I am prepared to be shouted down for that but it is my thought)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> eew hate coffee lol! ill just have 4 sugars in my tea instead of 2 lol! yea she said about the green/brown stuff. no discharge or anything yet so all is good x


I meed at least 4 cups of coffee in a day.. thats so bad


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

no thats absolutely fine hun, everyone has there opinions dont they, i wouldnt mess with them unless it was serious and she wasnt doin anything or opening the sac, i would just open the sac but not move them and see what se did once the sac was opened x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

reddogs said:


> She will push - you will notice that
> She will rest - you will wonder about that
> She will push - you will notice that
> 
> ...


I agree with letting her do it all by herself with the babies, the only time I ever help out is if mum does NOT lick or take the sac off after a minute, then I will tear the sac from the puppies face and let mum lick the puppy's face etc, and also make sure that the mum does not chew the cord off too much.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

reddogs said:


> She will push - you will notice that
> She will rest - you will wonder about that
> She will push - you will notice that
> 
> ...


i wouldnt shout you down for that, i completely agree my own girls trust me 100% but have been with me since babies, so i can quite understand this little girl being wary, she is still young and about to have puppies and they can be very anxious in a familiar household ,so very good advice are you about this evening as i have to be up at 5am and my bed is beckoning


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Phew - I know my girl got quite anxious with her first litter and the best piece of advice I was given was to leave her alone - which we did for about a week tbh once the babies were born, she didn't really need us and kept things very clean and we jut had a quick tidy when she went for a wee


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm no expert but will be around for a while

and it is all quite recent for me with the latest litter so I haven't yet forgotten the whole staying up watching and waiting thing


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

oh and by the way, i am going to say first puppy about 1am and 7 puppies in total


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

sometimes tho as with the last litter on pf, mum just worried about placenta as was mia so dont be afraid to step in.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Evening Linda (used to go to school with a girl called Linda Slater) 

Fingers are crossed here for a safe and text book delivery.

1st one midnight I think


Evening everyone:001_smile:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> oh and by the way, i am going to say first puppy about 1am and 7 puppies in total


Funny you should say 1am as i said she would have the first pup at 1am last night


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

reddogs said:


> Phew - I know my girl got quite anxious with her first litter and the best piece of advice I was given was to leave her alone - which we did for about a week tbh once the babies were born, she didn't really need us and kept things very clean and we jut had a quick tidy when she went for a wee


most of them like to do it on their own but in all honestly mine actually sit on my lap and try to have the puppies the last one ' treacle' was like a steam train for a week after, the noise went through the whole house and sitting in the kitchen with her 24/7 was sheer torture:cryin: she was such a clumsy mum,i was constantly moving puppies from under her, she definately could not be left alone


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

7!!!! lol! well she seems chilled so i wouldnt say soon, i would probably agree with ur 1am x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

hey debs!!

well im 21 so not sure if it was me lol!
i just want everything to go ok  so fustrating not knowing how its gonna turn out! x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> oh and by the way, i am going to say first puppy about 1am and 7 puppies in total


i say 3am and 6 pups!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think she will have 8


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Evening Linda (used to go to school with a girl called Linda Slater)
> 
> Fingers are crossed here for a safe and text book delivery.
> 
> ...


hi deb, how are you
i think the op has plenty of help on here now:thumbup:


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

well im glad everyone thinks its tonight! thats gotta be sumink aint it? lol!
see i was only gonna say 4 lol maybe i was just being hopeful x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> hey debs!!
> 
> well im 21 so not sure if it was me lol!
> i just want everything to go ok  so fustrating not knowing how its gonna turn out! x


Hahha.... what you saying

Ok maybe a few years before you were born 

You and Lexi will be fine Hun, many a good midwife on here.

xx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

archielee said:


> I think she will have 8


WHAT!!!!! lol


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

lol sorry i didnt mean it like that debs lol! god that really did sound bad  sorry x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> WHAT!!!!! lol


LOL your going to have your hands full


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lindaslater said:


> WHAT!!!!! lol


i have known of quite a few litters of 12 staffie pups so 8 might be quite reasonable


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm going to say 6 puppies, some time before I get up tomorrow (which will be late as its Sunday)


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> hi deb, how are you
> i think the op has plenty of help on here now:thumbup:


Very well thankyou

And a big congratulations to you







(how on earth did I miss the birth announcement)


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

omg lol! so it obviously dont matter that shes small? just coz shes quite small dont mean she wont have many!? aahh lol! god im gonna be busy! x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hows the expectant Mum doing Linda?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lindaslater said:


> omg lol! so it obviously dont matter that shes small? just coz shes quite small dont mean she wont have many!? aahh lol! god im gonna be busy! x


well, one of my little pugs had 9 babies once so no, size really dosent matter


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

u mean me or lexi lol! no lexi is doin great. just had some water and is now just sitting there lol! feels like she shouldnt be chilled out, she should be paniking like i was with my daughter lol x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Very well thankyou
> 
> And a big congratulations to you
> 
> ...


thank you, she is gorgeous you must have been on the wine.........again:nono:


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> well, one of my little pugs had 9 babies once so no, size really dosent matter


wooooh! ok well maybe i dont think 4 lol! maybe i think about 7, 4 girls 3 boys  x to be precise


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think every thing will be ok, I had to go now but wish you all the best and will look in tomorrow, to see the 6 puppies pic's up on here lolol. Just relax ok, if in doubt phone your vet. If you have any vanilla icecream in your freezer, you can offer her some of this during hard labour, (continuous contractions) it will sooth her and also give her a boost of energy, I swear by it. I even eat it myself watching everything going on, lolol

all the best...xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well, i must really be off to bed, sorry
linda, you have some really good people on here tonight who will help you all they can, so i wish lexi and yourself a very safe delivery and will look in first thing


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> thank you, she is gorgeous you must have been on the wine.........again:nono:


No thats later when we have 11 heads to wet


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

aww thanks everyone, uve all been brilliant  x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

deb53 said:


> No thats later when we have 11 heads to wet


is that as in lexis 11 heads lol x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> aww thanks everyone, uve all been brilliant  x


Good luck. xxxxx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> is that as in lexis 11 heads lol x


:thumbup:

Night Welshie

Night Archiebaby


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

as in 11 heads. 44 paws?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> as in 11 heads. 44 paws?


 OMG yes. never thought about it like that

or 11 wagging tails :001_smile:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> OMG yes. never thought about it like that
> 
> or 11 wagging tails :001_smile:


22 eyes looking at you...................oh well closed then you will have to wait 11 days for them to open lololol
night Debs. xxxxxx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

11 puppy poos every hour 

11 sloppy puppy kisses :thumbup1:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck I hope all goes well for you and your girlie


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

how's lexi hon?


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

haha! yea shes ok, still contracting, still panting, still nesting, but no pushing as of yet x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Its times like this when we should have PFcam


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

was worried! going to bed in a mo, oh lol! hope all ok and catch up tomorrrow first thing! big hugs to u and lexi xx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks people  she's still panting but no pushing still. Will I definitely notice the pushing? X


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Thanks people  she's still panting but no pushing still. Will I definitely notice the pushing? X


Yes. It will be lke she is trying to go for a poo but laying down. You will see her pushing along her sides.

When you say she is contracting what are you seeing?

Is Lexi licking behind? any discharge?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

well, I'm off to bed, will try & catch up in the morning, nighty night xx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Night hun. 

Right lexi is shaking/shivering is this normal?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Night hun.
> 
> Right lexi is shaking/shivering is this normal?


Yes that is a reaction to the pain.

She should start pushing soon. Keep a note of the time of the first one.

Also for any green discharge.

xxx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

She was liking her belly. Not her vulva. No discharge yet. Just panting a lot more and shivering x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

This stage can go on for a good while. 

If you take her for a wee make sure you take her on a lead and with a torch


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Bet your exhausted aren't you, bless you.

xx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

She's just gone for a wee and a poo. And no Pups come out lol. She's now cleaning herself x yea I am a bit tired but I've gotta try n stay awake for lexis sake x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Im a new dog owner well i get her monday anyway i normally stay on just dog chat apart from thursday when i came across your post about Lexi well im hooked im always coming on to see if there is any updates on her and if she has had the pups


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Aww thanks. thats really nice to no we have support  she's still shivering and panting. Twats have gone huge all of a sudden. Still no pushing x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

lindaslater said:


> Aww thanks. thats really nice to no we have support  she's still shivering and panting. Twats have gone huge all of a sudden. Still no pushing x


Awwwwwww bless her i bet shes so exsausted and so i bet are you xxx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

yea ive kind of just had a rush of energy lol! my OH has just woke up so he is wide awake! someone needs to be lol! x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Yeh let him do the coffee runs lol xxx


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

night night good luck


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

lol i dont like coffee but he has made me a tea : lexi has just been sick  think the pups are on there way x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

1st push 11:43 pm x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

thats brilliant news hun.

towels at the ready


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

I have towels scales birth record water and a dead brain. Please emind me lol x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> I have towels scales birth record water and a dead brain. Please emind me lol x


Your doing great.

Do you have some dental floss to tie the cords just incase Lexi does not do it?


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

**** no! :-( what am I gonna do?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> **** no! :-( what am I gonna do?


Its ok dont panic she will probably do them herself.

do you have some thread?

Also just in case do you have any brandy or whiskey? sometimes if a pup is having trouble breathing even after a lot of rubbing a small drop on the under of tongue gets straight into blood stream and stimulates it.

Hopefully you wont need this.....well you could have a sneaky swig LOL

How is she doing?


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

We have wisky. She's just had a stringy clear thing come out her vulva? Normal. We have string? X


----------



## xoxkaykxox (May 13, 2011)

lindaslater said:


> Aww thanks. thats really nice to no we have support  she's still shivering and panting. Twats have gone huge all of a sudden. Still no pushing x


I dont think you quite meant to write that? lol. Any pups yet?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

lindaslater said:


> **** no! :-( what am I gonna do?


Hi Hun! been glued to this thread on and off ALL night!  but did not want to post in-case i got in the way of any advice you needed! GOOD LUCK HUN!!


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

I meant teats lol x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> I meant teats lol x


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: bless ya :001_smile:

As long as the discharge isn't green it is normal.

Is she still pushing? How long between each pushes.

Whiskey is good as an emergency but only if a pup is struggling.

xxx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Her pushes are getting closer together. She's nesting loads. No puppies yet tho. X


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry i thought you meant you have stringy discharge

No string will be too thick.

Do you have cotton something like that?

If Lexi does not bite the cords you will need to with your finger and thumb push all the blood towards the pup, tie tight with thread and then cut the cord.

These are only things that may happen and fingers crossed Lexi will do all this herself.

Still pushes?

xx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll ask a neighbour. Im not sure if its water sack or baby buy something is on its way out


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

It's a puppy!!!!!!!!


----------



## xoxkaykxox (May 13, 2011)

yay finally, whoop, Congrats xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> I'll ask a neighbour. Im not sure if its water sack or baby buy something is on its way out


Could well be the water sack.

Your doing a great job hun

xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> It's a puppy!!!!!!!!


Well done lexi

is she licking and cleaning?

count the placentas as they come hun

xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy wd lexi and your doing great hun xxxxx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Your probably busy but is pup ok?


----------



## xoxkaykxox (May 13, 2011)

deb53 said:


> Your probably busy but is pup ok?


I hope so! I cant stop pressing refresh lol x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xoxkaykxox said:


> I hope so! I cant stop pressing refresh lol x


me too...i've got through a whole packet of rich teas


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lol im same ive been going to bed for an hr but keep refreshing


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Pup is fine. Mum is fine. Placenta came with pup. Head first  everything cool here for.now. sorry to keep u waiting. Mum is cleaning pup but pup wants milk lol. Squeaking and happy  x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

julesmcc said:


> Lol im same ive been going to bed for an hr but keep refreshing


be fit for nothing tomorrow LOL


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Pup is fine. Mum is fine. Placenta came with pup. Head first  everything cool here for.now. sorry to keep u waiting. Mum is cleaning pup but pup wants milk lol. Squeaking and happy  x


Thats fantastic 

Well done to you and lexi.

1 down

10 to go


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Omg! Lol I think there is one in the canal. Not sure. Is it right her not to have number 2 yet x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Thats great news wd lexi xx oh and of course you


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Omg! Lol I think there is one in the canal. Not sure. Is it right her not to have number 2 yet x


Thats fine. they will be making their way down the birth canel.

Bitches wombs are made up of 2 horns and their will be pups in each.


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Pups just done a poo. Lexi is still washing pup to death. Gonna wait till shes done till we weigh n find out sex x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Pups just done a poo. Lexi is still washing pup to death. Gonna wait till shes done till we weigh n find out sex x


Yeah let her get on with it. shes being a great mum.

She may panic if you take the pup to the scales.

You could just lift a back leg for a little peep for the sex


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

We think boy. Yea she's doin so so well. so proud of her  x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw a boy. :001_smile: what colour/markings?


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

sorry to butt in i was just going to bed and saw your post now im hooked well done dogs are so much better at this sort of thing than us humans bet youve never had time go so slowly as now i remember that well youll all be fine.


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Black/brown brindle sort of and white lol x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Black/brown brindle sort of and white lol x


Aw gorgeous.

Any more pushing?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Right thats me for the night.... good luck with the rest and il be checking in, in the morning xxxxx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

She's pushed a bit but nothing yet. Is it ok for pup not to go on teat straight away? She wont let him yet coz she's still washing x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Woohoo im still here, Am totally useless other than for moral support so good luck.. and come on mummy xxx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> She's pushed a bit but nothing yet. Is it ok for pup not to go on teat straight away? She wont let him yet coz she's still washing x


yes sometimes they dont suckle until delivery is finished.

She's being a good mum washing and licking.

The abrasive licks from the tongue helps to stimulate the pup and get rid of any mucas.

You could try putting the pup to Lexi if she will allow you but don't stress her out if she just wants to clean.

xxx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi Zoe  why are pups born at unearthly hours


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

aw dont worry she making sure hes sorted 1st getting him clean n dry she ll let them feed when shes ready


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Next ones on its way pup weight 346 but forgot to change my scales to ounce lol x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Next ones on its way pup weight 346 but forgot to change my scales to ounce lol x


Wow thats a chunk of a pup


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

He has got a big belly lol. I'll put pics up tomorrow n ull see how chunky he is x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Puppy 2!!!!!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

everything ok?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Puppy 2!!!!!!


oooo posted at same time

is pup2 ok?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Whoope! whoope! well done Mummy!


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Everything is fine  mum is cleaning pup 2  x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Everything is fine  mum is cleaning pup 2  x


she's being a fantastic Mum

Off to make coffee


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol. shes doin so so well!!! Wonder how.many more x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Lol. shes doin so so well!!! Wonder how.many more x


i didnt see pic of her. Was she big? a few more yet I would think.

xx


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

arrr bless her ooo i wonder how many............ soooo excited for you x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Well she's panting so maybe another soon x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Well she's panting so maybe another soon x


certainly sounds like it.

if you have any ice-cream that is good during labour.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

deb53 said:


> hi Zoe  why are pups born at unearthly hours


Hi hun,
Sorry got waylaid 
Have no clue but i always seem to just miss the action :lol:
Come on Mummy, well done xxx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

We dont have ice cream :-( but she's had a few pro reward liver treats x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

did the placenta pass on the 2nd pup?


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea both come out with the sacks and Pups. Lexi ate both. Pushing now for number 3 x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Puppy number 3 x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

poor lexi  1 out of 3 had the cord chewed a bit to close so we have tied it up and hopefully that will stop it! but shes doin so so good! im so proud of her! i cant complain at a lil mistake xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

do you think there are any more


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

I still feel one moving in her belly but not sure if thats the last or there are some in line b4 that one lol.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Wow, I just got on a half hour ago and have been catching up, Whats happening now? Any more pups? Its only 10pm here so I'll be up and with you if needed. Good luck! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im lurking about too xx


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Wonder whats up? Has she not posted for over half hour? I hope everything is okay!


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry I'm here. I fell asleep. Just had number 4. Not sure if anymore. Number 4 shot out lol. We thought 3 was it x


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

With Annie she had three quickly and together then had about an hour nap, then had the last two. Some dogs go 2 hours between pups, with as big as her belly was I would be surprised if there are only four. Of course I was pleasantly surprised that Annie had only 5.

Good luck, what are the genders so far?


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Four must be it then huh? what time is it there? Around 6-7am?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

well just coming back on and i see she has had 4 thats great news and wd Lexi xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats hun  you have done a fab job.. was there anymore?


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Congratulations on the babies 

How are you doing - still working on no sleep or has the OH taken over?

Did we stop at 4, her belly will feel empty if there are no more


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Morning all. Just woke up and 1st thing I did was come see them all 4 Pups and mum are doing so so well. We have a brown/black and white. Black and white. Black and a just white one  all suckling good and all goin really well


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Arrr just checking back in looks like youve got 4 well done lexi congrats to you all you must be soooo proud of your lil girl xxxx


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Morning all! Well done you Lexi and pf! Can't wait for pics!!!! x x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

I will be putting pics up at some point today. Thanks for alllll ur advice. U was all brilliant  Xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww 4 puppies that's nice... i was way off saying she would have 8


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

yay i cat wait for pics either pups are sooo much fun.i bet your exausted and mummy too


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Morning all. Just woke up and 1st thing I did was come see them all 4 Pups and mum are doing so so well. We have a brown/black and white. Black and white. Black and a just white one  all suckling good and all goin really well





lindaslater said:


> I will be putting pics up at some point today. Thanks for alllll ur advice. U was all brilliant  Xxx


Congratulations you did really really well, mum was fantastic, I am so glad it all went well and you have 4 little chunkies lolol. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol. Well I felt the last one in her bellt still. Just took nearly 2 hours to get down to the birth canal and out x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats !! We now need pics. Hows mum this morning ? xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

OOPS fell asleep on-line


Congratulations and well done to you and Lexi.

xx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

aww thanks, heres the pic, cant get a good one yet as they all over the place lol x


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

aaarrrr georgous right little chucky bundles. and mum is just so so sweet what a pretty girl.


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you! im so proud! x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww they cute.. and big too


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

well thats the panicky bit done with now  hope you all get a well deserved rest today


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

lindaslater said:


> aww thanks, heres the pic, cant get a good one yet as they all over the place lol x


 Totally Gorgeous well done xxxx


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

They are all arpund 12oz x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Only 4.... I was way out! 
They are monster puppies though, I don't know if you've put the weights up yet as I skipped to the last page  but they do look huge for sbt!


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Lexi looks relieved as i'm sure you are! She will do the hard work for a little while so rest while you can!!  X


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea they are all around 12oz. Chunky monkeys x


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Have read both of your threads and has been so anxious for you.

So glad mum has had pups and all is well.

Congratulations on keeping your cool and big hugs for Lexi xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations they are gorgeous


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> Yea they are all around 12oz. Chunky monkeys x


Only 12 oz thats not that big.. they look bigger in the pic

My girls puppies was 11oz to 13oz


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Only 4.... I was way out!
> They are monster puppies though, I don't know if you've put the weights up yet as I skipped to the last page  but they do look huge for sbt!


So was i way out too.. i said she would have 8 lol


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea they look chunky but they don't actually weigh that much lol x


----------



## xoxkaykxox (May 13, 2011)

Wow that bump for 4! Congratulations on your new pups. I was thinking it would be a big litter x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

well i did think 4 because she was so tiny when we got her. but theres definitly no more in there. not sure if i should contact a vet tho to make sure? i dnot no how i go about the bits after shes giving birth like vets n checking her incase anything has been left behind? she seems ok tho? x


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

My vet does a free puppy and kitten check dont know if any one elses do this but as long as all is well with mum and pups i took mine down just to be checked you could always give them a ring tommorrow and see what they advise im sure lexi would let you know if something wasnt quite right.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> aww thanks, heres the pic, cant get a good one yet as they all over the place lol x


ooh congratulations to you & Lexi, they're gorgeous


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

here the 1st pup, we named him bear  x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

has anyone got any advice for me to help with lexi and coco (my other dog) lexi really dont like coco being anywhere near the whelping area  i feel sorry for coco. i dont no how to make it ok? x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> has anyone got any advice for me to help with lexi and coco (my other dog) lexi really dont like coco being anywhere near the whelping area  i feel sorry for coco. i dont no how to make it ok? x


I would keep coco away for the next 3/4 weeks.. if Lexi feels that coco will hum her puppies she could kill them... sorry i don't mean to be hard but this has happened


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> well i did think 4 because she was so tiny when we got her. but theres definitly no more in there. not sure if i should contact a vet tho to make sure? i dnot no how i go about the bits after shes giving birth like vets n checking her incase anything has been left behind? she seems ok tho? x


I would give the vet a call to see what they say


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

how much do u think we could sell the pups for with jabs, have them chipped, wormed, de flead? x

Just read that back to myself and that sounded really really bad.
not how much could me sell coz that makes me sound like a bitch but how much should we put the prices at? they are only gonna go to very good homes. x


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

i agree with the above i would keep seperate there will poss come a time when in later weeks she will be glad of your other dogs involvement or she may not and i know it sounds harsh but a bitch could cull a litter if they feel threatened. i personally wouldnt take the chance see how she is when they are much older


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

ever expanding said:


> i agree with the above i would keep seperate there will poss come a time when in later weeks she will be glad of your other dogs involvement or she may not and i know it sounds harsh but a bitch could cull a litter if they feel threatened. i personally wouldnt take the chance see how she is when they are much older


You said it better then i did.. im not that good wording things right lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> has anyone got any advice for me to help with lexi and coco (my other dog) lexi really dont like coco being anywhere near the whelping area  i feel sorry for coco. i dont no how to make it ok? x


Keep Coco away from her area, she will guard her puppies with her life now, if she feels threatened then she could kill her babies. It has been known. xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lindaslater said:


> how much do u think we could sell the pups for with jabs, have them chipped, wormed, de flead? x
> 
> Just read that back to myself and that sounded really really bad.
> not how much could me sell coz that makes me sound like a bitch but how much should we put the prices at? they are only gonna go to very good homes. x


you have a little way to go before even thinking of the price of the puppies yet:nono: the puppies are at risk at least for the next 2 weeks so i would see what happens,hopefully all will be ok, but young pups are a great worry well done on a sucessful whelping


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Congrats on the new pups! Wow only 4, I am more surprised by that then by Annie's 5. Both girls looked huge to me. Your pups look BIG but they weigh the same as mine did when born. Good luck with them, and Hope everything goes well and you will be able to find all 4 wonderful homes.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Keep your other dog away - my girl wouldn't let any of ours near for the first weeks and her daughter is only just now (and the pups are 8 weeks) going near them after being thoroughly told off when she got a bit too close for her mothers comfort


Glad the pups are here now safe and sound - enjoy them


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks for all ur comments, well we are trying to keep coc away as much as possible but as her whelping area is in the hallway that coc has to walk past its quite diffucult but it is section off by a wall as its under the stairs, i think coco has realised that lexi doesnt want her interfering as coc doesnt seem to want to interfer if that makes sense. 

they are all doin so so well, lexi has only just gone for a poo but it was really really dark brown almost black, is this normal? pups are feeding really well and all seem to be doin so well! im so relieved that everything has gone smoothly so far  

how comes lexi is fine when me and OH and daughter go near the pups but not with coco? is it because coco is another female dog and doesnt want her taken over and she knows we are human and wont cause any harm? x 

sorry about the essay  x


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

The funny colour poo is quite normal and dont forget shes just given birth and also cleaning up after her pups so be a bit yukky.its difficult to keep the seperate i know could you not maybe have coco in a seperate area maybe a stairgate might be an idea and where is coco going to sleep tonight? the not wanting another dog near athreat mother nature im afraid your little girls priority is her babies at the mo and she will go to the ends of the earth for them and do whatever it takes to protect them.once they go to new homes her and coco will get back to normality just bear with her its really quiite normal for a bitch to not want another dog any where near its lovely that shes such a good mum, some arent.


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

coco will sleep upstairs with us,she always does lol. we cant really put a stair gate in the hallway as thats the way u get to every room, but coco isnt paying any attention to lexi now so i think its ok, it was mainly just after lexi as givien birth coco was a bit curious, i need to clean up her area and put ne sheets down as its a bit smelly obiouvlsy with still not being 100% clean, its been cleaned since the birth dont worry lol x


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

lindaslater said:


> coco will sleep upstairs with us,she always does lol. we cant really put a stair gate in the hallway as thats the way u get to every room, but coco isnt paying any attention to lexi now so i think its ok, it was mainly just after lexi as givien birth coco was a bit curious, i need to clean up her area and put ne sheets down as its a bit smelly obiouvlsy with still not being 100% clean, its been cleaned since the birth dont worry lol x


Are you not sleeping with Lexi at night? She needs to be watched 24/7 for at least the first 3-4 weeks.

Pity the whelping box wasn't placed in a more suitable and sensible place to begin with.


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry but i feel like u just shot me down for no reason?My oh has been sleeping in the day while im with lexi and he will be awake at night with lexi while im asleep as we also have a 1 year old to look after, and as for the area where her whelping area is, its quite hard to keep it away from children and another dog where ever u put it in my house as every room u either have to close the door on or the hallway leads to everyroom so it cannot be shut off completely to everyone! 

so im sorry i feel that was very rude of u to comment on my thread which i havent seen u in at all the whole time is been up!


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

lindaslater said:


> Sorry but i feel like u just shot me down for no reason?My oh has been sleeping in the day while im with lexi and he will be awake at night with lexi while im asleep as we also have a 1 year old to look after, and as for the area where her whelping area is, its quite hard to keep it away from children and another dog where ever u put it in my house as every room u either have to close the door on or the hallway leads to everyroom so it cannot be shut off completely to everyone!
> 
> so im sorry i feel that was very rude of u to comment on my thread which i havent seen u in at all the whole time is been up!


Well you did say:



> coco will sleep upstairs with us


Suggesting you both were leaving her.

As for not commenting before; i only get time to get on the computer a couple of hours a week maximum.


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

sorry for confusing u but i meant me but as coco sleeps with us everynight its just habit typing us, but no my patner is sleeping down stairs with lexi for the nest few weeks as she need to be watched and cared for


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hi very difficult to try and account for every eventuality and i know what its like to have a baby and baby animals its not easy  but your doing fantastic i was with you on this through most of the night along with many others and know that you made sure lexi and her babies recieved all the care and attention and some. and knowing the lengths you went to its very obvious that your not going to just leave her to it.
it will get easier honestly


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

better than sheets etc you can get hold of a huge amount of vet bed off amazon for not too much and that will absorb a lot of the mess and will be useful as they grow up

I have bought a load of washable mats like these 5ft x 3ft Mats : Professional Show & Grooming Apparel which I put under the newspaper to protect my floor

Keep up the good work - it is rewarding honestly


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

reddogs said:


> better than sheets etc you can get hold of a huge amount of vet bed off amazon for not too much and that will absorb a lot of the mess and will be useful as they grow up
> 
> I have bought a load of washable mats like these 5ft x 3ft Mats : Professional Show & Grooming Apparel which I put under the newspaper to protect my floor
> 
> Keep up the good work - it is rewarding honestly


just had a look at your site excellent idea really good value


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Ooo ill have to invest  thanks x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi just wanted to no about food and care for the Pups after they are.born. lexi is still on puppy food but I just wanted to no how much and how many times a day she needs to be fed ti keep all the nutrition? We have sachets which are 150g I think and its meat in jelly. She had a sachet for dinner and will also have one for breakfast. Is this enough for her? also so just so I can note down for when the time comes. When do the Pups go on good and how much etc etc. If u could give me asmuch info as possible would be great. And what age fo they need jabs etc etc. 

Taking coco to the vets tomorrow as we think she needs her anal glands drained lol. It's all go go here  x


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

she needs constant food - about 3 or 4 times more than normal so you need to add another two meals, you have another dog but if you can leave Lexi food down then she will graze as she needs it, at the moment though make sure she eats

best thing is puppy food for her, can you get her to eat kibble? will save money for you rather than the sachets

supplement with chicken breasts, cheese etc

during our first litter our girl peaked at around 1kg of food a day and still looked starved, she normally gets about 150-200gms!

The puppies will move to soaked, mashed puppy food at around 3 weeks, if they start to show interest in their mothers food then prepare a small amount and see what happens, gradually build them up to 5 meals a day


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

she will need a good quality kibble as the pups will definately take alot from her we used eukanuba and chicken beasts also gave some whelpie milk and scrambled eggs made with whelpie there are some other really good puppy kibble out there and i only used this because my friends whelping bitch did so well on it and the pups were weaned onto this but puppy kibble has a higher protien which she needs.maybe someone who breeds alot out there can give some useful tips. oh and once the pups start eating solids make sure you have something to protect your floor i remember mine getting covered.


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

hi thanks for the advice, at the minute she is on pedigree puppy sachets. ill go the the pet shop and buy some of the kibble stuff. so basically we feed laxi everything thats for puppys? no adult food? x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

reddogs said:


> she needs constant food - about 3 or 4 times more than normal so you need to add another two meals, you have another dog but if you can leave Lexi food down then she will graze as she needs it, at the moment though make sure she eats
> 
> best thing is puppy food for her, can you get her to eat kibble? will save money for you rather than the sachets
> 
> ...


just been looking at kibble and is there a spacific puppy kibble? or is it all good? do u have a website? x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> just been looking at kibble and is there a spacific puppy kibble? or is it all good? do u have a website? x


Fish4Dogs do a puppy and is a premium food. Excellent for Mum and weaning the pups.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

I've just raised my puppies on fish4dogs puppy - fantastic, good for them mess was extraordinarily lacking when I think back to the last litter

You will need 15kgs of the food to feed mum and the puppies so bite the bullet and get a big bag

Personally I am not a fan of pedigree, I don't think it is the best, but everyone has their own preferences - whatever you feed both mum and puppies should be on it


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Was just wondering how Lexi and puppies where doing? Was a new thread started that I missed? Hope all is going well with her and the pups


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

MrsSmith said:


> Was just wondering how Lexi and puppies where doing? Was a new thread started that I missed? Hope all is going well with her and the pups


Hi i was wondering tooo hope all is going well


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

hey sorry havent been on for AGES!!! lol! everything is brilliant thanks! pups are walking, growling fighting and whining lol! feeding really really well, we brought 3 bags of 12kg i think it was dog food for the pups!  x x x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

lindaslater said:


> hey sorry havent been on for AGES!!! lol! everything is brilliant thanks! pups are walking, growling fighting and whining lol! feeding really really well, we brought 3 bags of 12kg i think it was dog food for the pups!  x x x


Do you have homes for them all now?


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hey welcome back i can imagine youve been really busy how is lexi with coco and coco with the pups hows it been going pleeeeeze can we have some pics if you have any hope your all doing ok


----------

